# Game 55: Boston Celtics (20-32) @ Los Angeles Lakers (13-41)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Go competition!!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Reverse playoff watch: 76ers vs Orlando tonight...we "trail" the 76ers by one game

NY is getting destroyed by CLE right now, I dont think we are catching them.

I hope KG can yell at his teammates enough to make Minn slightly better


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Why couldn't we have gotten little zeke?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Now it bugs me. little zeke and swagger would be great backcourt firepower off the bench reasonably priced for years. 

Even you tank fools can't be rooting for a Celtics win can you?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

These refs are....poor. I'm still not sure what they called on Thomas when he got tossed.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bogg said:


> These refs are....poor. I'm still not sure what they called on Thomas when he got tossed.


Travel. Little zeke helping the lakers, his dad's team!


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> Travel. Little zeke helping the lakers, his dad's team!


I mean, _you_ explain how that was worth 2 Ts. One, sure. If that's the bar for 2 Ts on a single play then Kobe wouldn't have finished a game in the last half-decade.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I mean, _you_ explain how that was worth 2 Ts. One, sure. If that's the bar for 2 Ts on a single play then Kobe wouldn't have finished a game in the last half-decade.


You and I don't know what he said, so how can I answer? He should of been more respectful in his protest like Ronnie price.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Most snake bitten team ever


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Good win. Now let's lose 9 in a row.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jeremy Lin's going to suddenly play well now that we cant trade him? weak


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just caught the highlights. How'd we blow a 9-point lead in a minute and a half?

Glad we won, though. I sure hope no Lakers fan was pissed we beat the Celtics. #****Tanking


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> Just caught the highlights. How'd we blow a 9-point lead in a minute and a half?
> 
> Glad we won, though. *I sure hope no Lakers fan was pissed we beat the Celtics*. #****Tanking


Never!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I was bummed and I dont care that you know it. Sure beating the Celtics was a nice consolation prize but it doesnt mean jack in the long term.

That was a bad win for us.....we have two games against the 76ers...shit is gonna get real


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> I was bummed and I dont care that you know it. Sure beating the Celtics was a nice consolation prize but it doesnt mean jack in the long term.
> 
> That was a bad win for us.....we have two games against the 76ers...shit is gonna get real



Smh.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> Jeremy Lin's going to suddenly play well now that we cant trade him? weak


His personality was different yesterday... complete change from the pussy who was in his uniform in novemember.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> I was bummed and I dont care that you know it. Sure beating the Celtics was a nice consolation prize but it doesnt mean jack in the long term.
> 
> That was a bad win for us.....we have two games against the 76ers...shit is gonna get real


How do you feel about the way the Rockets and Mavericks built their teams?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> I was bummed and I dont care that you know it. Sure beating the Celtics was a nice consolation prize but it doesnt mean jack in the long term.
> 
> That was a bad win for us.....we have two games against the 76ers...shit is gonna get real


Bro, it would take a miracle for the Lakers not to finish with a Top-4 worst record. And we're much closer to Philly and Minny than to Orlando. We're keeping the pick.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We didn't do ourselves any favors yesterday. Orlando won and so did we. We could've "gained" a game of separation. I would've rather seen us lose but beating Boston is always fun. With that said, I think Minnesota is going to have a better second half of the season with KG in tow. He won't let those youngsters slack off. I think we'll end up with the 3rd pick.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

There will be plenty of chances to lose the rest of the way out. Not only is it always a good thing to get a win against the C's, a win in a close game could be valuable experience for any players still on the roster next season.

On a side note, it looks like Lin finally woke up and realized he is in a contract year.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Bro, it would take a miracle for the Lakers not to finish with a Top-4 worst record. And we're much closer to Philly and Minny than to Orlando. We're keeping the pick.


Top 4 worst record doesn't guarantee you to keep the pick Paulo.

Only top two does.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Top 4 worst record doesn't guarantee you to keep the pick Paulo.
> 
> Only top two does.


Oh, i know. I'm trusting the odds, here. And i think will finish 3rd-to-last.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> How do you feel about the way the Rockets and Mavericks built their teams?


Im trying to make the best out of a bad situation. The best option *CURRENTLY* for the Lakers is to retain a top 5 draft pick. 

None of these lineups are going to exsist next year. Work on the individual game and spacing for the players that will be kept. 

Ya know we have had high draft picks before and it worked out with Magic Johnson and James Worthy


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

And Jamel said what I was about to...yeah the 4th worst record has a 45% chance of being bounced out of the top 5...almost a damn coin flip

REALITY IS KNOCKING ON THE DOOR PEOPLE!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Im trying to make the best out of a bad situation. The best option *CURRENTLY* for the Lakers is to retain a top 5 draft pick.
> 
> None of these lineups are going to exsist next year. Work on the individual game and spacing for the players that will be kept.
> 
> Ya know we have had high draft picks before and it worked out with Magic Johnson and James Worthy


Lakers didn't get magic or worthy by intentionally sucking. 

There's a reason lakers is the prized team in the league and its not just LA or the clippers would of won fifty games prior to two years ago.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> Lakers didn't get magic or worthy by intentionally sucking.
> 
> There's a reason lakers is the prized team in the league and its not just LA or the clippers would of won fifty games prior to two years ago.


They Lakers arent intentionally sucking THEY ACTUALLY ARE THIS BAD.

No Nash, Kobe, and Randall will do that to you. Pau leaving for less money will do that to you. This team is in a shit situation currently. The best option TO GET BETTER is add a top 5 pick to the assets and options at their disposal.

I get and love all the history/pride/honor...but it isnt gonna happen this year man. brohug no ****

P.S. Why the **** is there a Golden State Warriors logo as your avatar as you speak about your Lakers pride?!?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> They Lakers arent intentionally sucking THEY ACTUALLY ARE THIS BAD.
> 
> No Nash, Kobe, and Randall will do that to you. Pau leaving for less money will do that to you. This team is in a shit situation currently. The best option TO GET BETTER is add a top 5 pick to the assets and options at their disposal.
> 
> ...



We Warriors.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> They Lakers arent intentionally sucking THEY ACTUALLY ARE THIS BAD.
> 
> No Nash, Kobe, and Randall will do that to you. Pau leaving for less money will do that to you. This team is in a shit situation currently. The best option TO GET BETTER is add a top 5 pick to the assets and options at their disposal.
> 
> ...


i am the proud warriors fan on this site. I am from Silicon Valley. I say we warriors so everyone knows. @Ballscientist not as good of a fan


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

alright what inside joke did I miss?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

we got the picks for Magic and Worthy by skulling people for kick the can picks (i.e. picks several years after the transaction) - Stumpy moving to New Orleans wasn't even a trade but league provisions at the time forced the Jazz to give the Lakers a pick as compensation for losing a veteran free agent and we traded Don Ford (!!!) for the pick that would become Worthy several years later (nice move Cavs) - btw neither of these was a Logo move


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Just saw the highlights of your boys acting like they won a championship after the game. 

I hate your current team. I think it's mainly because Nick Young is actually under the assumption he's a superstar.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, the celebration was a little much. What the **** are they so happy about? Winning their 14th ****ing game of the year? Good job, guys. I can't imagine what happens for win #15 .


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

It's an embarrassment what the Lakers are doing to one of the greatest players of all time. If they can't surround Kobe with good basketball players at least don't surround him with idiots that don't understand the scope of the situation.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

tell Kobe to give back about half of his salary


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> we got the picks for Magic and Worthy by skulling people for kick the can picks (i.e. picks several years after the transaction) - Stumpy moving to New Orleans wasn't even a trade but league provisions at the time forced the Jazz to give the Lakers a pick as compensation for losing a veteran free agent and we traded Don Ford (!!!) for the pick that would become Worthy several years later (nice move Cavs) - btw neither of these was a Logo move


Not sure why you said any of that, but ok.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> tell Kobe to give back about half of his salary


Why? His salary has little to do with the roster. Pau and Dwight signed elsewhere for less money.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If Kobe is disappointed with his teammates acting like idiots, then maybe he should stop doing interviews, get his injured ass on the bench and lead them. Guarantee you Swaggy, Hill and Boozer don't pull that shit if Kobe were there. I'm excusing Lin because he was kind of blindsided by the his teammates during the interview.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> Not sure why you said any of that, but ok.


read above for your own mention of the Magic and Worthy picks - rated some background

I could go farther and extend the thesis that those kind of deals aren't out there anymore (we cant get over on other teams like we used to) and that the league has systematically built in rules that actively go counter to everything that has brought the Lakers success in the past


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> Why? His salary has little to do with the roster. Pau and Dwight signed elsewhere for less money.


Pau and Dwight have nothing to do with either his salary or in Dwight's case last summer (at all) but if someone is going to complain about surrounding Kobe with better players that extra 12m might have been a good place to start

then again that complaint misses the point that surrounding Kobe with better players was 1) not realistic in terms of actually contending (there just weren't those guys this summer) 2) not conducive to long term goals


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> read above for your own mention of the Magic and Worthy picks - rated some background
> 
> I could go farther and extend the thesis that those kind of deals aren't out there anymore (we cant get over on other teams like we used to) and that the league has systematically built in rules that actively go counter to everything that has brought the Lakers success in the past


I was aware of how the lakers got the picks, thank you. I am the archivist. 

Doesn't refute what I said, that the lakers didn't tank to get them.

How do you feel about the Mavericks and rockets? Should they have tanked to rebuild instead of doing it the way they did?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> Pau and Dwight have nothing to do with either his salary or in Dwight's case last summer (at all) but if someone is going to complain about surrounding Kobe with better players that extra 12m might have been a good place to start
> 
> then again that complaint misses the point that surrounding Kobe with better players was 1) not realistic in terms of actually contending (there just weren't those guys this summer) 2) not conducive to long term goals


The lakers had oodles of cap room even with kobes salary and couldn't get anyone to come. Since they didn't, they signed hill for 9 mil and then spent 12 mil or so on boozer and Lin.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

what were the offers they made for Lance Stephenson or Greg Monroe last summer? how much over how many years? oh that's right, they didn't make offers because those guys wouldn't have moved the needle - hard to get turned down when you don't extend offers - we know they could have had Zeke iii for a decent discount but they weren't buying

but I wouldn't call what they had oodles of cap room - they would have had to do some gymnastics to fit Melo's max into the picture and would have had nothing past that to fill around Melo and Kobe and that might have had something to do with Melo staying put


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> I was aware of how the lakers got the picks, thank you. I am the archivist.
> 
> Doesn't refute what I said, that the lakers didn't tank to get them.
> 
> *How do you feel about the Mavericks and rockets? Should they have tanked to rebuild instead of doing it the way they did?*


not an option - Kobe didn't take the Dirk discount and the team had already mortgaged the future in the Howard and Nash trades

which brings up the fact that they did try this route but for "basketball reasons" etc it didn't work out so here's what they have left at their disposal


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> what were the offers they made for Lance Stephenson or Greg Monroe last summer? how much over how many years? oh that's right, they didn't make offers because those guys wouldn't have moved the needle - hard to get turned down when you don't extend offers - we know they could have had Zeke iii for a decent discount but they weren't buying


I'm confused as to what that has to do with Kobes salary? Are you saying they couldn't financially afford those players?


----------

